# greatest recordings - nomination round 1



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok, I feel my masochism reviving, so I'm going to do this thayng. Here we go.

Rules are:

- *Each participant gets to nominate THREE (3) recordings per round*. I'll be around periodically to make a list of the nominations. When a recording has been nominated *twice*, I'll add it to the list for the voting round. When we've got about enough for a decent voting round, we'll do a voting round. (I'll work out the rules for the voting round later.)

- Like that, we'll alternate between nominating and voting rounds until we can no longer make progress.

- A "recording" means a recording of a specific work. So something like "Karajan's 1963 recordings of Beethoven's symphonies" doesn't count because that is approximately 9 different works. Something like, "Beethoven's Eroica Symphony, Karajan 1963" counts.

- Of course there'll be more than one recording of a particular work on the list - for example, there will probably be more than one recording of the Eroica symphony. That's fine. This is a list of recordings, not of works.

- I'd appreciate links to amazon.com or arkivmusic.com or something like that of recordings nominated. Later, when I make the list, I'll try to like to arkivmusic.com (because that is my personal favorite place to shop for classical music), but if something isn't available there, I'll link to wherever I can get it.

- I realize that many of the following posts are going to be critical of this project. You have the right to express your criticisms. I'm doing this for fun and curiosity, not out of a serious attempt to create the single objective list of greatest recordings ever. If it's fun and interesting for you too, then please participate. If you want to advocate for a particular recording, please do! If you don't enjoy it, or even if this kind of thing violates your personal philosophy about what we're supposed to do with music, well, I _am_ a tiny bit sorry for cluttering up the list of threads you have to see each time you check in, but we'll all be ok in the long run.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

By the way, the nomination thing might go super-quick at the beginning, and if it goes to quick for me to keep up with (ie if there are too many nominations because I'm not able to close the round quickly enough) I'll let the later nominations carry over to round 2. If this doesn't makes sense to you, well, don't worry about it! I've got it under control, friends.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll start (with some obvious ones): 

1. Bach: Goldberg Variations - Glenn Gould (Sony) 1955

2. Beethoven: Symphony #7 - Carlos Kleiber (DG) 1976

3. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - Van Cliburn (RCA) 1958


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Here are mine (equally obvious!):

1. Tchaikovsky: Symphonies 4-6 - Yevgeny Mravinsky with Leningrad Philharmonic (DG) 1960

2. Elgar: Cello Concerto; Sea Pictures - Jacqueline du Pre; Sir John Barbirolli with London Symphony Orchestra (EMI) 1963 & 1965

3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra; Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta; Hungarian Sketches - Fritz Reiner with Chicago Symphony Orchestra (RCA Victor) 1956


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Can you narrow each of those down to a single work?


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

science said:


> Can you narrow each of those down to a single work?


I'll try!

1. Tchaikovsky: Symphony 6

2. Elgar: Cello Concerto

3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra

Ditto on the performers. Hopefully, this helps!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes it does! So here are the nominations so far, with no seconds yet (I'm having fun!): 

- Bach: Goldberg Variations - Glenn Gould (Sony) 1955

- Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - Fritz Reiner with Chicago Symphony Orchestra (RCA Victor) 1956

- Beethoven: Symphony #7 - Carlos Kleiber (DG) 1976

- Elgar: Cello Concerto - Jacqueline du Pre; Sir John Barbirolli with London Symphony Orchestra (EMI) 1965

- Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - Van Cliburn (RCA) 1958

- Tchaikovsky: Symphony 6 - Yevgeny Mravinsky with Leningrad Philharmonic (DG) 1960


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Beethoven - Violin concerto - Heitetz / Munch

Beethoven - ninth symphony - Karajan 1977

Brahms piano concerto 2 - Richter / Leinsdorf


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Respighi/Pines of Rome/Reiner/CSO
Rimsky-Korsakov/Scheherazade/Reiner/CSO
Mahler/Symphony 1/Klemperer/Philharmonia


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I applaud your noble efforts, science!

But you might be able to deduce my potential criticisms of the idea from my 3 nominations...

Morales: Parce mihi Domine - Monteverdi Choir/Gardiner (Soli Deo Gloria, 2006)
Bernstein: Mass - Baltimore SO/Alsop (Naxos, 2009)
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - Gerhaher/Huber (RCA, 2009)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

All nominations so far have only been nominated once: 

- Bach: Goldberg Variations - Glenn Gould (Sony) 1955

- Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - Fritz Reiner with Chicago Symphony Orchestra (RCA Victor) 1956

- Beethoven: Symphony #7 - Carlos Kleiber (DG) 1976

- Beethoven - Symphony #9 - Karajan 1977

- Beethoven - Violin Concerto - Heitetz / Munch

- Bernstein: Mass - Baltimore SO/Alsop (Naxos, 2009)

- Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 - Richter / Leinsdorf

- Elgar: Cello Concerto - Jacqueline du Pre; Sir John Barbirolli with London Symphony Orchestra (EMI) 1965

- Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - Gerhaher/Huber (RCA, 2009)

- Mahler: Symphony 1 - Klemperer/Philharmonia

- Morales: Parce mihi Domine - Monteverdi Choir/Gardiner (Soli Deo Gloria, 2006)

- Respighi: Pines of Rome - Reiner/CSO

- Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - Reiner/CSO

- Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - Van Cliburn (RCA) 1958

- Tchaikovsky: Symphony 6 - Yevgeny Mravinsky with Leningrad Philharmonic (DG) 1960


----------



## TudorMihai (Feb 20, 2013)

Mahler: Symphony #5 - New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta (Warner Classics International, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - Vienna Symphony Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan (Conductor), Sviatoslav Richter (Piano) (DG)
Schumann: Piano Concerto - London Symphony Orchestra, Lupu/Previn (Decca) - 1973


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

TudorMihai said:


> Schumann: Piano Concerto - London Symphony Orchestra, Lupu/Previn (Decca) - 1973


Excellent choice! .


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Mendelssohn - Symphony No 3 in A minor Op 56 - Peter Maag / London Symphony Orchestra / London(Decca)
Mozart - Symphony No 39 in E-flat K543 - George Szell / Cleveland Orchestra / Columbia
Brahms - Symphony No 3 in F Op 90 - Claudio Abbado / Berlin Philharmonic / DG


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I could undersign several of the nominated works, but besides the Elgar neither of the suggested recordings makes my personal to three list. Difficult to decide if I should second because I love the work or abstain cuz I don't dig the specified recording, ambivalence is the mother listings like this! 

FWIW; My nominations:
Mahler - Symphony No 4 - Price / LPO / Horenstein @ HMV
Rachmaninoff - Symphonic Dances - KCO / Kondrashin @ Emergo
Shostakovich - Symphony No 13 "Babi Yar" - Gromadsky / Choirs & MPO / Kondrashin @ Russian Disc

/ptr


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Bach Goldberg Variations 1981 Glenn Gould on Sony

Dvorak Cello Concerto with Pierre Fournier, George Szell and Berlin Philharmonic on DG.

Beethoven string quartet op.132 Quartetto Italiano on Philips.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Three from me:

Beethoven - Symphony No 7 - Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Carlos Kleiber (1976)
Rakhmaninov - Symphonic Dances - Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kirill Kondrashin (1961)
Ravel - Daphnis et Chloë - London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus/Pierre Monteux (1959)


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

[I note that so far no links have been provided.]

I consider this a _worthy_ project (especially if the links show up), but at this time am not bored enough to make the effort - because chasing down links to three of my favorite recordings seems like a lot of work.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> [I note that so far no links have been provided.]
> 
> I consider this a _worthy_ project (especially if the links show up), but at this time am not bored enough to make the effort - because chasing down links to three of my favorite recordings seems like a lot of work. [/QUOT
> 
> Why don't you just list them,I mean I hate to disturb you .


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Tchaikovsky. Piano Concerto N0.1. Vladimir Horowitz. NBC Symphony. cond: Arturo Toscanini .
Live at the War Bonds Concert, April 25th, 1943. Eleven million dollars was raised.
The most extraordinary attack on a piano that I have ever heard.
Beethoven. Symphony No.7. Berlin Philharmonic cond: Wilhelm Furtwaengler. Live ,1943.
The excitement and tension is almost unbearable.
Berlioz. Symphonie Fantastique. New Philharmonia. Cond: Leopold Stokowski. 1968. 
I have many versions,but this is the best. I


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Listing them without links would set a bad example. After all, I am somewhat of a bellweather here y'know.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Listing them without links would set a bad example. After all, I am somewhat of a bellweather here y


Did you mean weather balloon ?
I don't know how to do a link---as you know well.


----------



## Daniellll (Feb 21, 2010)

*Bethoven : Piano Concerto No.5 / Serkin, Bernstein, New York Philharmonic*

```
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1945
```
*Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No 3 / Berman, Abbado, London Symphony Orchestra *

```
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=389173
```
*Brahms: Piano Concerto No 2 / Gilels, Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra*

```
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=93749
```


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

OK... I'll play along... for the time being:

1. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde- Kathleen Ferrier, Julius Patzak, Bruno Walter and Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra:






2. Chopin- Nocturnes- Rubinstein:






3. J.S. Bach- Cello Suites- Pierre Fournier:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Nominated once:

- Bach: Cello Suites - Pierre Fournier DG 1963 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=5137)

- Bach: Goldberg Variations - Glenn Gould (Sony) 1955 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=445)

- Bach: Goldberg Variations - Glenn Gould (Sony) 1981 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=349)

- Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - Fritz Reiner with Chicago Symphony Orchestra (RCA Victor) 1956 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1124)

- Bethoven: Piano Concerto #5 - Serkin, Bernstein, New York Philharmonic (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1945)

- Beethoven: String Quartet #15, op. 132 - Quartetto Italiano on Philips (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=4296)

- Beethoven: Symphony #7. Berlin Philharmonic; Wilhelm Furtwängler. Live 1943. (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=56672)

- Beethoven - Symphony #9 - Karajan 1977 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=209571)

- Beethoven - Violin Concerto - Heifetz; Munch (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=90655)

- Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - Leopold Stokowski: New Philharmonia. 1968. (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=15019)

- Bernstein: Mass - Baltimore SO/Alsop (Naxos, 2009) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=226966)

- Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 - Gilels, Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=93749)

- Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 - Richter / Leinsdorf (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=544301)

- Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op 90 - Claudio Abbado / Berlin Philharmonic / DG (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=6646 - there is a box set: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=58806 - arkivmusic's listing is screwed up, but #3 is in the set, along with lots of other great stuff)

- Chopin: Nocturnes - Rubinstein (operating on the assumption that the 1960s stereo set is intended: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=464)

- Dvorak: Cello Concerto - Pierre Fournier, George Szell and Berlin Philharmonic on DG (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=826)

- Elgar: Cello Concerto - Jacqueline du Pre; Sir John Barbirolli with London Symphony Orchestra (EMI) 1965 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=799580)

- Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - Kathleen Ferrier, Julius Patzak, Bruno Walter and Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3131)

- Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - Gerhaher/Huber (RCA, 2009) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=250728)

- Mahler: Symphony 1 - Klemperer/Philharmonia - I cannot find this - I wonder if #2 was meant?

- Mahler - Symphony #4 - Price / LPO / Horenstein @ HMV (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=52561)

- Mahler: Symphony #5 - New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta (Warner Classics International, 1990)

- Mendelssohn - Symphony #3 in A minor Op 56 - Peter Maag / London Symphony Orchestra / London(Decca)

- Morales: Parce mihi Domine - Monteverdi Choir/Gardiner (Soli Deo Gloria, 2006)

- Mozart - Symphony #39 in E-flat K543 - George Szell / Cleveland Orchestra / Columbia

- Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto #3 - Berman, Abbado, London Symphony Orchestra (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=389173)

- Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - KCO / Kondrashin @ Emergo (http://www.allmusic.com/album/relea...o-3-rachmaninov-symphonic-dances-mr0002665565)

- Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kirill Kondrashin (1961) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...d2=56278&name_role2=3&bcorder=31&comp_id=2380

- Ravel: Daphnis et Chloë - London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus/Pierre Monteux (1959)

- Respighi: Pines of Rome - Reiner/CSO

- Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - Reiner/CSO

- Schumann: Piano Concerto - London Symphony Orchestra, Lupu/Previn (Decca) - 1973

- Shostakovich - Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - Gromadsky / Choirs & MPO / Kondrashin @ Russian Disc

- Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - Van Cliburn (RCA) 1958

- Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - Vladimir Horowitz. NBC Symphony. Arturo Toscanini - Live at the War Bonds Concert, April 25th, 1943

- Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - Vienna Symphony Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan, Sviatoslav Richter (DG)

- Tchaikovsky: Symphony 6 - Yevgeny Mravinsky with Leningrad Philharmonic (DG) 1960

*So far only one recording has received the two nominations necessary to qualify for the voting round:

- Beethoven: Symphony #7 - Carlos Kleiber (DG) 1976*


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I need to go bed but I'll add the rest in a few hours! 

Thanks so much, folks. I've learned quite a bit already.

(If we don't get enough works with a second nomination, then I'll figure out a workaround.)


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

moody said:


> Tchaikovsky. Piano Concerto N0.1. Vladimir Horowitz. NBC Symphony. cond: Arturo Toscanini .
> Live at the War Bonds Concert, April 25th, 1943. Eleven million dollars was raised.
> The most extraordinary attack on a piano that I have ever heard.
> Beethoven. Symphony No.7. Berlin Philharmonic cond: Wilhelm Furtwaengler. Live ,1943.
> ...


Here's a link to *a* recording by Horowitz/Toscanini:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vladimir-Ho...9575970?pt=Music_on_Vinyl&hash=item2a2df3c1a2

Link to *a* recording by Furtwaengler of the 7th:
http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/detailview.html?KEY=UCCG-90341

This link is probably to the right recording of the Berlioz:
http://www.classicalcdreview.com/berscri.html

Damn, that fairly wore me out.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

science said:


> I need to go bed but I'll add the rest in a few hours!
> 
> Thanks so much, folks. I've learned quite a bit already.
> 
> (If we don't get enough works with a second nomination, then I'll figure out a workaround.)


The link above for Stokowski's Symphonie Fantastique is for a live concert and not the one I nominated.
The studio recording for British Decca was made following the concert.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Here's a link to *a* recording by Horowitz/Toscanini:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vladimir-Ho...9575970?pt=Music_on_Vinyl&hash=item2a2df3c1a2
> 
> Link to *a* recording by Furtwaengler of the 7th:
> ...


Pity because you are wrong on the Stokowski and probably the other two as well--what you have put up in the case of Horowitz and Furtwaengler shows no details and they made more than one recording of these pieces.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2013)

Beethoven - Symphony 7 - Kleiber 1976
Bach - Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff 2012
and, uh, idk...maybe...
Schubert - Winterreise - Fischer-Dieskau/Demus 1966


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry science - just to be clear before I make any nominations, is it the quality of the sound recording or the performance?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> Sorry science - just to be clear before I make any nominations, is it the quality of the sound recording or the performance?


Hey Jimmy, either one works.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

- Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 76 - Quatuor Mosaïques (Naive) 2000
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=18707)

- Strauss: Four Last Songs - Gundula Janowitz (soprano); Herbert von Karajan with Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (Deutsche Grammophon) 1972
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1445)

- Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - Sir Georg Solti with Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra and Vienna State Opera Chorus (Decca) 1958-1965
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=4708)


----------



## samm (Jul 4, 2011)

Schumann - Piano concerto - Shelley

Brahms - Symphony 4 - Giulini

Chopin - Ballade 2 - Zimerman


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Three I feel have stood the test of time (or at least the past 45+ years):

Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 "From The New World" - Leonard Bernstein & The New York Philharmonic
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1056)

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection" - Otto Klemperer & The Philharmonia Orchestra
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=936567) (I used the Mahler box set because it's such a steal and EMI seems to be phasing out the single disc)

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons - Sir Neville Marriner & The Academy Of St. Martin-In-The-Fields
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=133929)


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Beat me to it by a few minutes Samm!!

SCHUMANN - PIANO CONERTO - HOWARD SHELLEY!

Grieg - Piano concerto - Howard Shelley

Mozart - Symphony 40 - Josef Krips


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Beethoven, Symphony No. 8 - Herman Scherchen/Royal Philharmonic, 1954

Beethoven, Symphony No. 7 - Wilhelm Furtwängler/BPO, 1943

Mozart, Symphony No. 34 - George Szell/RCO, 1966

I'll use this thread more for obscure recommendations rather than to vindicate already acknowledge greatness myself, but great idea nonetheless.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Bartók - CfO - Boulez/NYPO
http://www.amazon.com/Orch-Miraculo...qid=1376522029&sr=1-14&keywords=bartok+boulez

Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 2 - Kocsis/Fischer/BFO
http://www.amazon.com/Bartok-Piano-...&qid=1376522283&sr=1-7&keywords=bartok+Kocsis

Bartók - String Quartet No, 4 - Takacs SQ
http://www.amazon.com/Bartok-String...sr=1-52&keywords=bartok+bartok+string+quartet

I have a lot of favorite recordings; these are three of them.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Tchaikovsky - Piano concerto no.1, Earl Wild and Anatole Fistoulari with Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Beethoven - Piano concerto no.1, Glenn Gould and Vladimir Golschmann with Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Beethoven - Piano concerto nos.2-4, Glenn Gould and Leonard Bernstein with NY Philharmonic
Beethoven - Piano concerto no.5, Glenn Gould and Leopold Stokowski with American Symphony Orchestra
Rachmaninov - Piano concertos and rhapsody, Earl Wild and Jascha Horenstein with RPO
Grieg - Piano concerto in a-minor, Earl Wild and Rene Leibowitz with RPO
Hummel - Piano concerto in a-minor, Stephen Hough and Bryden Thomson with English Chamber Orchestra
Tchaikovsky - Violin concerto in d, Erick Friedman and Seiji Ozawa with Boston Symphony Orchestra
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons, Joseph Silverstein and Seiji Ozawa with Boston Symphony Orchestra
Mozart - Piano concerto no.20, Evgeny Kissin and Vladimir Spivakov with Moscow Virtuosi
Chopin - Complete etudes, Earl Wild
Beethoven - opus 31 and 57 sonatas, Glenn Gould
Beethoven - Moonlight Sonata, Don Dorsey
Beethoven - Waldstein Sonata, Claudio Arrau
Mozart - Piano concerto no.10, Murray Perahia and Radu Lupu with English Chamber Orchestra
Schubert - Wanderer Fantasy, Alfred Brendelfly

_...these are a few of my favorite things..._


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Nominated once:

- Bach - The Art of Fugue - Fretwork
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=60956

- Bach: Cello Suites - Pierre Fournier DG 1963 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=5137)

- Bach: Goldberg Variations - Glenn Gould (Sony) 1955 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=445)

- Bach: Goldberg Variations - Glenn Gould (Sony) 1981 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=349)

- Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff 2012

- Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra - Fritz Reiner with Chicago Symphony Orchestra (RCA Victor) 1956 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1124)

- Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra - Boulez/NYPO
http://www.amazon.com/Orch-Miraculo...qid=1376522029&sr=1-14&keywords=bartok+boulez

- Bartók: Piano Concerto #2 - Kocsis/Fischer/BFO
http://www.amazon.com/Bartok-Piano-...&qid=1376522283&sr=1-7&keywords=bartok+Kocsis

- Bartók: String Quartet #4 - Takacs SQ
http://www.amazon.com/Bartok-String...sr=1-52&keywords=bartok+bartok+string+quartet

- Bethoven: Piano Concerto #5 - Serkin, Bernstein, New York Philharmonic (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1945)

- Beethoven: String Quartet #15, op. 132 - Quartetto Italiano on Philips (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=4296)

- Beethoven, Symphony #8 - Herman Scherchen/Royal Philharmonic, 1954

- Beethoven - Symphony #9 - Karajan 1977 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=209571)

- Beethoven - Violin Concerto - Heifetz; Munch (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=90655)

- Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - Leopold Stokowski: New Philharmonia. 1968. (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=15019)

- Bernstein: Mass - Baltimore SO/Alsop (Naxos, 2009) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=226966)

- Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 - Gilels, Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=93749)

- Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 - Richter / Leinsdorf (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=544301)

- Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op 90 - Claudio Abbado / Berlin Philharmonic / DG (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=6646 - there is a box set: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=58806 - arkivmusic's listing is screwed up, but #3 is in the set, along with lots of other great stuff)

- Brahms - Symphony 4 - Giulini

- Chopin - Ballade 2 - Zimerman

- Chopin: Nocturnes - Rubinstein (operating on the assumption that the 1960s stereo set is intended: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=464)

- Dvorak: Cello Concerto - Pierre Fournier, George Szell and Berlin Philharmonic on DG (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=826)

- Dvorak: Symphony #9 "From The New World" - Leonard Bernstein & The New York Philharmonic
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1056)

- Elgar: Cello Concerto - Jacqueline du Pre; Sir John Barbirolli with London Symphony Orchestra (EMI) 1965 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=799580)

- Grieg - Piano concerto - Howard Shelley

- Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 76 - Quatuor Mosaïques (Naive) 2000
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=18707)

- Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - Kathleen Ferrier, Julius Patzak, Bruno Walter and Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3131)

- Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - Gerhaher/Huber (RCA, 2009) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=250728)

- Mahler: Symphony 1 - Klemperer/Philharmonia - I cannot find this - I wonder if #2 was meant?

- Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" - Otto Klemperer & The Philharmonia Orchestra
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=936567) (I used the Mahler box set because it's such a steal and EMI seems to be phasing out the single disc)

- Mahler - Symphony #4 - Price / LPO / Horenstein @ HMV (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=52561)

- Mahler: Symphony #5 - New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta (Warner Classics International, 1990)

- Mendelssohn - Symphony #3 in A minor Op 56 - Peter Maag / London Symphony Orchestra / London(Decca)

- Messiaen - Turangalila-Symphonie - Chailly
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=57312

- Morales: Parce mihi Domine - Monteverdi Choir/Gardiner (Soli Deo Gloria, 2006)

- Mozart: Symphony #34 - George Szell/RCO, 1966

- Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat K543 - George Szell / Cleveland Orchestra / Columbia

- Mozart: Symphony #40 - Josef Krips

- Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto #3 - Berman, Abbado, London Symphony Orchestra (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=389173)

- Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - KCO / Kondrashin @ Emergo (http://www.allmusic.com/album/relea...o-3-rachmaninov-symphonic-dances-mr0002665565)

- Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kirill Kondrashin (1961) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...d2=56278&name_role2=3&bcorder=31&comp_id=2380

- Ravel: Daphnis et Chloë - London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus/Pierre Monteux (1959)

- Reich - Music for 18 Musicians - Steve Reich and Musicians (ECM)
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=7002

- Respighi: Pines of Rome - Reiner/CSO

- Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - Reiner/CSO

- Schubert: Winterreise - Fischer-Dieskau, Demus 1966

- Schumann: Piano Concerto - London Symphony Orchestra, Lupu/Previn (Decca) - 1973

- Shostakovich - Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - Gromadsky / Choirs & MPO / Kondrashin @ Russian Disc

- Strauss: Four Last Songs - Gundula Janowitz (soprano); Herbert von Karajan with Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (Deutsche Grammophon) 1972
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1445)

- Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - Van Cliburn (RCA) 1958

- Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - Vladimir Horowitz. NBC Symphony. Arturo Toscanini - Live at the War Bonds Concert, April 25th, 1943

- Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - Vienna Symphony Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan, Sviatoslav Richter (DG)

- Tchaikovsky: Symphony 6 - Yevgeny Mravinsky with Leningrad Philharmonic (DG) 1960

- Vivaldi: The Four Seasons - Sir Neville Marriner & The Academy Of St. Martin-In-The-Fields
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=133929)

- Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - Sir Georg Solti with Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra and Vienna State Opera Chorus (Decca) 1958-1965
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=4708)

*So far only three recordings have received the two nominations necessary to qualify for the voting round:

- Beethoven: Symphony #7. Berlin Philharmonic; Wilhelm Furtwängler. Live 1943. (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=56672)

- Beethoven: Symphony #7 - Carlos Kleiber (DG) 1976

- Schumann: Piano concerto - Howard Shelley*


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

Bach - The Art of Fugue - Fretwork
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=60956

Reich - Music for 18 Musicians - Steve Reich and Musicians (ECM)
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=7002

Messiaen - Turangalila-Symphonie - Chailly
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=57312


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2013)

realdealblues said:


> Three I feel have stood the test of time (or at least the past 45+ years):
> 
> Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 "From The New World" - Leonard Bernstein & The New York Philharmonic
> (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1056)
> ...


These could've all made my 3rd spot. We could've joined forces


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2013)

Edit: Double post........


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> Sorry science - just to be clear before I make any nominations, is it the quality of the sound recording or the performance?


I guess Hilltroll72 got it right - whatever matters to you.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I´ll concentrate on nominations with reasonable chances:

1. Beethoven 5/ Kleiber, VPO, DG (must say that I vastly prefer Kleiber´s 5th to his 7th)

2. Nielsen 5/Bernstein, NYPO, cbs-sony

3. Mahler 10/Rattle, Bournemouth PO, EMI (There´s a fine Rattle/BPO EMI too, if people prefer that)

(_Beethoven 8/Scherchen _& _Tchaikovsky 6th/Mravinsky _already mentioned: among my favourites, nice to see them too!)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Nominated once:

- Bach - The Art of Fugue - Fretwork
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=60956

- Bach: Cello Suites - Pierre Fournier DG 1963 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=5137)

- Bach: Goldberg Variations - Glenn Gould (Sony) 1955 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=445)

- Bach: Goldberg Variations - Glenn Gould (Sony) 1981 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=349)

- Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff 2012

- Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra - Fritz Reiner with Chicago Symphony Orchestra (RCA Victor) 1956 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1124)

- Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra - Boulez/NYPO
http://www.amazon.com/Orch-Miraculo...qid=1376522029&sr=1-14&keywords=bartok+boulez

- Bartók: Piano Concerto #2 - Kocsis/Fischer/BFO
http://www.amazon.com/Bartok-Piano-...&qid=1376522283&sr=1-7&keywords=bartok+Kocsis

- Bartók: String Quartet #4 - Takacs SQ
http://www.amazon.com/Bartok-String...sr=1-52&keywords=bartok+bartok+string+quartet

- Bethoven: Piano Concerto #5 - Serkin, Bernstein, New York Philharmonic (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1945)

- Beethoven: String Quartet #15, op. 132 - Quartetto Italiano on Philips (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=4296)

- Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica" - Haitink/LSO 2006 http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=139680

- Beethoven: Symphony #5 - Kleiber: Vienna PO (DG) 1974 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=209)

- Beethoven, Symphony #8 - Herman Scherchen/Royal Philharmonic, 1954

- Beethoven - Violin Concerto - Heifetz; Munch (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=90655)

- Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - Leopold Stokowski: New Philharmonia. 1968. (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=15019)

- Bernstein: Mass - Baltimore SO/Alsop (Naxos, 2009) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=226966)

- Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem - Klemperer (EMI) 1961 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=272)

- Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 - Gilels, Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=93749)

- Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 - Richter / Leinsdorf (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=544301)

- Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op 90 - Claudio Abbado / Berlin Philharmonic / DG (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=6646 - there is a box set: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=58806 - arkivmusic's listing is screwed up, but #3 is in the set, along with lots of other great stuff)

- Brahms - Symphony 4 - Giulini

- Chopin - Ballade 2 - Zimerman

- Chopin: Nocturnes - Rubinstein (operating on the assumption that the 1960s stereo set is intended: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=464)

- Debussy: 2 Arabesques - Bazouvet (Chandos) 2008 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=192502)

- Dvorak: Cello Concerto - Pierre Fournier, George Szell and Berlin Philharmonic on DG (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=826)

- Dvorak: Symphony #9 "From The New World" - Leonard Bernstein & The New York Philharmonic
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1056)

- Elgar: Cello Concerto - Jacqueline du Pre; Sir John Barbirolli with London Symphony Orchestra (EMI) 1965 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=799580)

- Grieg - Piano concerto - Howard Shelley

- Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 76 - Quatuor Mosaïques (Naive) 2000
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=18707)

- Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - Kathleen Ferrier, Julius Patzak, Bruno Walter and Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3131)

- Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - Gerhaher/Huber (RCA, 2009) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=250728)

- Mahler - Symphony #4 - Price / LPO / Horenstein @ HMV (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=52561)

- Mahler: Symphony #5 - New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta (Warner Classics International, 1990)

- Mahler: Symphony #10 10/Rattle, Bournemouth PO, EMI (There´s a BPO EMI too, if people prefer that)

- Mendelssohn - Symphony #3 in A minor Op 56 - Peter Maag / London Symphony Orchestra / London(Decca)

- Messiaen - Turangalila-Symphonie - Chailly
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=57312

- Morales: Parce mihi Domine - Monteverdi Choir/Gardiner (Soli Deo Gloria, 2006)

- Mozart: Requiem - Marriner 1990 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3553)

- Mozart: Symphony #34 - George Szell/RCO, 1966

- Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat K543 - George Szell / Cleveland Orchestra / Columbia

- Mozart: Symphony #40 - Josef Krips

- Nielsen: Symphony # 5 - Bernstein, NYPO, cbs-sony

- Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto #3 - Berman, Abbado, London Symphony Orchestra (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=389173)

- Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - KCO / Kondrashin @ Emergo (http://www.allmusic.com/album/relea...o-3-rachmaninov-symphonic-dances-mr0002665565)

- Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kirill Kondrashin (1961) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...d2=56278&name_role2=3&bcorder=31&comp_id=2380

- Ravel: Daphnis et Chloë - London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus/Pierre Monteux (1959)

- Reich - Music for 18 Musicians - Steve Reich and Musicians (ECM)
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=7002

- Respighi: Pines of Rome - Reiner/CSO

- Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - Reiner/CSO

- Schubert: Winterreise - Fischer-Dieskau, Demus 1966

- Schubert: Winterreise - Fischer-Dieksau, Moore (DG) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=56654)

- Schumann: Piano Concerto - London Symphony Orchestra, Lupu/Previn (Decca) - 1973

- Shostakovich - Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - Gromadsky / Choirs & MPO / Kondrashin @ Russian Disc

- Strauss: Four Last Songs - Gundula Janowitz (soprano); Herbert von Karajan with Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (Deutsche Grammophon) 1972
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1445)

- Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - Van Cliburn (RCA) 1958

- Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - Vladimir Horowitz. NBC Symphony. Arturo Toscanini - Live at the War Bonds Concert, April 25th, 1943

- Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - Vienna Symphony Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan, Sviatoslav Richter (DG)

- Tchaikovsky: Symphony 6 - Yevgeny Mravinsky with Leningrad Philharmonic (DG) 1960

- Vivaldi: The Four Seasons - Sir Neville Marriner & The Academy Of St. Martin-In-The-Fields
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=133929)

- Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - Sir Georg Solti with Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra and Vienna State Opera Chorus (Decca) 1958-1965
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=4708)

*So far only five recordings have received the two nominations necessary to qualify for the voting round:

- Beethoven: Symphony #7. Berlin Philharmonic; Wilhelm Furtwängler. Live 1943. (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=56672)

- Beethoven: Symphony #7 - Carlos Kleiber (DG) 1976 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=209)

- Beethoven - Symphony #9 - Karajan 1977 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=209571 / http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=150231)

- Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" - Otto Klemperer & The Philharmonia Orchestra
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=936567) (I used the Mahler box set because it's such a steal and EMI seems to be phasing out the single disc)

- Schumann: Piano Concerto - Howard Shelley; David Greed (Chandos) 
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=213070)

*

round 1 nominators:

- arcaneholocaust
- Burroughs 
- Cheyenne 
- Daniellll
- david johnson
- DavidA
- Delicious Manager
- Hilltroll72
- joen_cph
- MacLeod
- MJongo
- moody
- Nerrefid 
- pjang23
- ptr
- realdealblues
- samm
- schuberkovich 
- science 
- StlukesguildOhio
- Trout
- TudorMihal
- Vesteralen


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2013)

Beethoven's Symphony 3 (Eroica) - Haitink/LSO 2006 http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=139680

Debussy's Complete Piano Vol 3 - Jean-Efflam Bavouzet/Chandos 2008 http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=192502

Beethoven's Symphony 9 - Karajan/DG 1976 http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=150231


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Schubert Winterreise DFD & Moore DG
Brahms Ein Deutsches Requiem Klemperer
Mozart Requiem Marriner


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

david johnson said:


> Respighi/Pines of Rome/Reiner/CSO
> Rimsky-Korsakov/Scheherazade/Reiner/CSO
> Mahler/Symphony 1/Klemperer/Philharmonia


er...MAHLER TWO a thousand pardons, please


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I've put a bit more thought into the rules. The problem is recital albums. Here'll be the principle going forward (I'll start a new thread soon anyway because it looks like we're about done with nominating round 1): 

Recital albums can be nominated if: 

- the album consists of numerous smaller pieces rather than major works; and, 
- the album was originally recorded intended to be a single release (ie no "box set" sort of things, or compilations assembled later)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> Beethoven's Symphony 3 (Eroica) - Haitink/LSO 2006 http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=139680
> 
> Debussy's Complete Piano Vol 3 - Jean-Efflam Bavouzet/Chandos 2008 http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=192502
> 
> Beethoven's Symphony 9 - Karajan/DG 1976 http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=150231


MacLeod, can you pick one of the Debussy works on the Bavouzet albums (perhaps Children's Corner or Suite Bergamasque)?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2013)

science said:


> MacLeod, can you pick one of the Debussy works on the Bavouzet albums (perhaps Children's Corner or Suite Bergamasque)?


Can I have the two arabesques please?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> Can I have the two arabesques please?


For you, anything - consider it done!


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

Mozart - 20th piano concert, Malcolm Bilson [fortepiano], Gardiner [dir.] on Archiv music




http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Piano-Concertos-Nos-20/dp/B0000057CX

J.S. Bach - Matthaus Passion, Dunedin Consort & Players, John Butt [dir.] on Linn 




[video]http://www.amazon.com/Matthew-Passion-Final-Performing-Version/dp/B001355OUW[/video]

Haydn - Strinq quartets opus 74, Takacs quartet on Hyperion
http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-String-Quartets-Takacs-Quartet/dp/B005GFSJHU/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1376563885&sr=1-1&keywords=takacs+haydn
If this doesn't count as one work, consider it to be the suggestion for the third quartet of this opus (Rider)

Please do note that these youtube excerpts do not have the best audio and can in *no way* compare with the cd's.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

science said:


> I've put a bit more thought into the rules. The problem is recital albums. Here'll be the principle going forward (I'll start a new thread soon anyway because it looks like we're about done with nominating round 1):
> 
> Recital albums can be nominated if:
> 
> ...


In that case, can I change my Morales nomination to the full album: "Pilgrimage to Santiago"?


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

Bruckner Symphony No. 9, Carlo Maria Giulini and Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (1989)
http://www.amazon.com/Bruckner-Symp...d=1376569038&sr=8-1&keywords=bruckner+giulini

Bruckner Symphony No. 7, Herbert von Karajan and Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (Sep 13, 1989)
http://www.amazon.com/Bruckner-Symp...1376569130&sr=8-2&keywords=bruckner+8+karajan

Sibelius Violin Concerto, Leonidas Kavakos (Nov 23, 1992)
http://www.amazon.com/Violin-Concer...d=1376569267&sr=8-1&keywords=sibelius+kavakos


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Based on the successful nominees so far, this survey will be a travesty.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Based on the successful nominees so far, this survey will be a travesty.


I think it will be Beethoven 7 umpteen times.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Guess all you gotta do is follow the rules...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

kv466 said:


> Guess all you gotta do is follow the rules...


Right now the possibility exists that Howard Shelley will win the Greatest Recording Sweepstakes for All the Money. Ol' Earl ain't in it.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Guess all you gotta do is follow the rules...


I notice that you've nominated 135 recordings when it should be three ,so we will end up with a list of Gould and Wild inc.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Right now the possibility exists that Howard Shelley will win the Greatest Recording Sweepstakes for All the Money. Ol' Earl ain't in it.


I don't think Mr..Shelley would know a great recording if it bit him---altho' he does sterling work.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Right now the possibility exists that Howard Shelley will win the Greatest Recording Sweepstakes for All the Money. Ol' Earl ain't in it.


Nah, it'll just be Kleiber the younger.. _Again_. At least we have Furtwängler's Beethoven 7 to compete.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Cheyenne said:


> Nah, it'll just be Kleiber the younger.. _Again_. At least we have Furtwängler's Beethoven 7 to compete.


I'll tell you something amusing---Kleiber Jr. doesn't impress me much.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Maybe we need a -Negative Vote option...

Two people can vote an album into contention but then 5-10 can Neg vote it back out.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

moody said:


> I'll tell you something amusing---Kleiber Jr. doesn't impress me much.


Ah yes, I was aware already: the elder is your preferred one, is he not?


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

science said:


> - I realize that many of the following posts are going to be critical of this project. You have the right to express your criticisms. I'm doing this for fun and curiosity, not out of a serious attempt to create the single objective list of greatest recordings ever. If it's fun and interesting for you too, then please participate. If you want to advocate for a particular recording, please do! If you don't enjoy it, or even if this kind of thing violates your personal philosophy about what we're supposed to do with music, well, I _am_ a tiny bit sorry for cluttering up the list of threads you have to see each time you check in, but we'll all be ok in the long run.


I do not disapprove of this thread. Please be relaxed and enjoy it. 

My nominations, which are extremely unlikely to be duplicated, are:

*Beethoven *_Violin Concerto _(Igor Oistrakh, Pro Arte Orchestra, Wilhelm Schuchter, 195?)

*Stravinsky*_ Rite of Spring _(London Festival Orchestra, Leibowitz, 1959)

*Dvorak * String serenade (English CO, MacKerras, 1983)


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

moody said:


> I notice that you've nominated 135 recordings when it should be three ,so we will end up with a list of Gould and Wild inc.


Hey, it'd be a lot closer to "greatest"! Shelley? Van Cliburn? Am I in some paradox or a nightmare?!

Okay,...by the rules:

*Rachmaninov* - Piano concerto no.3, Earl Wild with Jascha Horenstein and Royal Philharmonic

*Tchaikovsky* - Violin concerto, Erick Friedman with Seiji Ozawa and Boston Symphony Orchestra

*Hummel* - Piano concerto in a-minor, Stephen Hough with Bryden Thomson and English Chamber Orchestra

And in the end Trolls and Moods, I'm not the one stuck with the list. I know mine quite well.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

SECONDED

- Tchaikovsky: Symphony 6 - Yevgeny Mravinsky with Leningrad Philharmonic (DG) 1960

- Beethoven - Violin Concerto - Heifetz; Munch (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/...album_id=90655)

ADDED

Mozart: Piano Concerto 20 - Britten/Curzon with the English Chamber Orchestra, 1970 
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=35453)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Nominated once:

- Bach - The Art of Fugue - Fretwork
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=60956

- Bach: Cello Suites - Pierre Fournier DG 1963 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=5137)

- Bach: Goldberg Variations - Glenn Gould (Sony) 1955 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=445)

- Bach: Goldberg Variations - Glenn Gould (Sony) 1981 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=349)

- Bach - Matthaus Passion, Dunedin Consort & Players, John Butt [dir.] on Linn (http://www.amazon.com/Matthew-Passion-Final-Performing-Version/dp/B001355OUW)

- Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, Books I & II - Schiff (ECM) 2012 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=798165)

- Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra - Fritz Reiner with Chicago Symphony Orchestra (RCA Victor) 1956 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1124)

- Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra - Boulez/NYPO
http://www.amazon.com/Orch-Miraculo...qid=1376522029&sr=1-14&keywords=bartok+boulez

- Bartók: Piano Concerto #2 - Kocsis/Fischer/BFO
http://www.amazon.com/Bartok-Piano-...&qid=1376522283&sr=1-7&keywords=bartok+Kocsis

- Bartók: String Quartet #4 - Takacs SQ
http://www.amazon.com/Bartok-String...sr=1-52&keywords=bartok+bartok+string+quartet

- Bethoven: Piano Concerto #5 - Serkin, Bernstein, New York Philharmonic (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1945)

- Beethoven: String Quartet #15, op. 132 - Quartetto Italiano on Philips (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=4296)

- Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica" - Haitink: LSO 2006 http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=139680

- Beethoven: Symphony #5 - Carlos Kleiber: Vienna PO (DG) 1974 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=209)

- Beethoven: Symphony #8 - Herman Scherchen: Royal Philharmonic (Andromeda) 1954 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=641054)

- Beethoven: Violin Concerto - Igor Oistrakh, Pro Arte Orchestra, Wilhelm Schuchter - _I cannot find this one_

- Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - Leopold Stokowski: New Philharmonia. 1968. (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=15019)

- Bernstein: Mass - Baltimore SO/Alsop (Naxos, 2009) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=226966)

- Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem - Klemperer (EMI) 1961 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=272)

- Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 - Gilels, Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=93749)

- Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 - Richter / Leinsdorf (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=544301)

- Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op 90 - Claudio Abbado / Berlin Philharmonic / DG (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=6646 - there is a box set: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=58806 - arkivmusic's listing is screwed up, but #3 is in the set, along with lots of other great stuff)

- Brahms: Symphony #4 - Giulini (Newton) 1989 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=565499)

- Bruckner: Symphony #7 - Herbert von Karajan and Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (Sep 13, 1989)
http://www.amazon.com/Bruckner-Symp...1376569130&sr=8-2&keywords=bruckner+8+karajan

- Bruckner: Symphony #9 - Carlo Maria Giulini and Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (1989)
http://www.amazon.com/Bruckner-Symp...d=1376569038&sr=8-1&keywords=bruckner+giulini

- Chopin: Ballade #2 - Zimerman (DG) 1990 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2391)

- Chopin: Nocturnes - Rubinstein (on the assumption that the 1960s stereo set is intended: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=464)

- Debussy: 2 Arabesques - Bazouvet (Chandos) 2008 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=192502)

- Dvorak: Cello Concerto - Pierre Fournier, George Szell and Berlin Philharmonic on DG (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=826)

- Dvorak: String serenade - English CO, MacKerras, 1983 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=36451&album_group=14)

- Dvorak: Symphony #9 "From The New World" - Leonard Bernstein & The New York Philharmonic
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1056)

- Elgar: Cello Concerto - Jacqueline du Pre; Sir John Barbirolli with London Symphony Orchestra (EMI) 1965 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=799580)

- Grieg - Piano concerto - Howard Shelley (Chandos) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=213070)

- Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74, Takacs quartet (Hyperion)
(http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-String-...SJHU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1376624931&sr=8-1)

- Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76 - Quatuor Mosaïques (Naive) 2000
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=18707)

- Hummel: Piano Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 85 - Stephen Hough with Bryden Thomson and English Chamber Orchestra (Chandos) 1986 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2438)

- Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - Kathleen Ferrier, Julius Patzak, Bruno Walter and Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3131)

- Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - Gerhaher/Huber (RCA, 2009) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=250728)

- Mahler - Symphony #4 - Price / LPO / Horenstein @ HMV (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=52561)

- Mahler: Symphony #5 - New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta (Warner Classics International) 1990 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=6493 - I believe this is the intended performance / recording but this release is by Teldec)

- Mahler: Symphony #10 - Rattle, Bournemouth PO, EMI 1980 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=4131)

- Mendelssohn - Symphony #3 in A minor Op 56 - Peter Maag / London Symphony Orchestra / London (Decca)

- Messiaen - Turangalila-Symphonie - Chailly
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=57312

- Morales: Pilgrimage to Santiago - Monteverdi Choir/Gardiner (Soli Deo Gloria, 2006) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=145430)

- Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 - Britten/Curzon with the English Chamber Orchestra, 1970 
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=35453)

- Mozart - Piano concerto #20, Malcolm Bilson, Gardiner [dir.] (DG/Archiv)
http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Piano-Concertos-Nos-20/dp/B0000057CX

- Mozart: Requiem - Marriner 1990 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3553)

- Mozart: Symphony #34 - George Szell/RCO, 1966

- Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat K543 - George Szell / Cleveland Orchestra / Columbia

- Mozart: Symphony #40 - Josef Krips

- Nielsen: Symphony # 5 - Bernstein, NYPO, cbs-sony

- Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 - Berman, Abbado, London Symphony Orchestra (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=389173)

- Rachmaninoff: Piano concerto #3, Earl Wild with Jascha Horenstein and Royal Philharmonic

- Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - KCO / Kondrashin @ Emergo (http://www.allmusic.com/album/relea...o-3-rachmaninov-symphonic-dances-mr0002665565)

- Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kirill Kondrashin (1961) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...d2=56278&name_role2=3&bcorder=31&comp_id=2380

- Ravel: Daphnis et Chloë - London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus/Pierre Monteux (1959)

- Reich - Music for 18 Musicians - Steve Reich and Musicians (ECM)
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=7002

- Respighi: Pines of Rome - Reiner/CSO

- Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - Reiner/CSO

- Schubert: Winterreise - Fischer-Dieskau, Demus 1966

- Schubert: Winterreise - Fischer-Dieksau, Moore (DG) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=56654)

- Schumann: Piano Concerto - London Symphony Orchestra, Lupu/Previn (Decca) - 1973

- Shostakovich - Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - Gromadsky / Choirs & MPO / Kondrashin @ Russian Disc

- Sibelius: Violin Concerto - Leonidas Kavakos (Nov 23, 1992)
http://www.amazon.com/Violin-Concer...d=1376569267&sr=8-1&keywords=sibelius+kavakos

- Strauss: Four Last Songs - Gundula Janowitz (soprano); Herbert von Karajan with Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (Deutsche Grammophon) 1972
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1445)

- Stravinsky: Rite of Spring - London Festival Orchestra, Leibowitz, 1959

- Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - Van Cliburn (RCA) 1958

- Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - Vladimir Horowitz. NBC Symphony. Arturo Toscanini - Live at the War Bonds Concert, April 25th, 1943

- Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - Vienna Symphony Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan, Sviatoslav Richter (DG)

- Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto - Erick Friedman with Seiji Ozawa and Boston Symphony Orchestra

- Vivaldi: The Four Seasons - Sir Neville Marriner & The Academy Of St. Martin-In-The-Fields
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=133929)

- Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - Sir Georg Solti with Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra and Vienna State Opera Chorus (Decca) 1958-1965
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=4708)

*So far seven recordings have received the two nominations necessary to qualify for the voting round (in the voting round, approximately 1/3 of these will be "enshrined" in our ranked list of greatest recordings ever, and the others will automatically get into the second round of voting without needing to be nominated again):

- Beethoven: Symphony #7. Berlin Philharmonic; Wilhelm Furtwängler. Live 1943. (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=56672)

- Beethoven: Symphony #7 - Carlos Kleiber (DG) 1976 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=209)

- Beethoven - Symphony #9 - Karajan 1977 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=209571 / http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=150231)

- Beethoven - Violin Concerto - Heifetz; Munch (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=90655)

- Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" - Otto Klemperer & The Philharmonia Orchestra
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=936567) (I used the Mahler box set because it's such a steal and EMI seems to be phasing out the single disc)

- Schumann: Piano Concerto - Howard Shelley; David Greed (Chandos) 
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=213070)

- Tchaikovsky: Symphony 6 - Yevgeny Mravinsky with Leningrad Philharmonic (DG) 1960 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2473)
*

round 1 nominators:

- arcaneholocaust
- Bas
- Blancrocher
- Burroughs 
- Cheyenne 
- Daniellll
- david johnson
- DavidA
- Delicious Manager
- hayd
- Hilltroll72
- joen_cph
- julianoq
- kv466
- MacLeod
- MJongo
- moody
- Nerrefid 
- pjang23
- ptr
- realdealblues
- samm
- schuberkovich 
- science 
- StlukesguildOhio
- Trout
- TudorMihal
- Vesteralen


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Nereffid said:


> In that case, can I change my Morales nomination to the full album: "Pilgrimage to Santiago"?


Looks good to me. It's done!


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

science, I think you skipped over Bas's nominations here.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Trout said:


> science, I think you skipped over Bas's nominations here.


Thank you! I'll fix that...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Folks might wanta check my work too, make sure the links I've used are to the recordings you intend, etc.


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

Tristan und Isolde Furtwängler PO Flagstad Suthaus HMV 1952
Der Ring Des Nibelungen Solti Decca althought this is a nomination of four operas. They were not recorded together.
Verdi Requiem Giulini HMV


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

If I'm allowed to second more than one recording, I'd like to do so for:

Schumann - Piano Concerto - Lupu
Elgar - Cello Concerto - DuPre
Nielsen - Symphony No 5 - Bernstein
Ravel - Daphnis & Chloe - Monteux
Dvorak - String Serenade - Mackerras

in that order, so if I can't do all five, take as many as you can


----------



## musicchambernet (Jul 9, 2013)

I will also like to vote for this blow as I found them really good and I am never tired of these songs.
1. Bach: Goldberg Variations - Glenn Gould (Sony) 1955

2. Beethoven: Symphony #7 - Carlos Kleiber (DG) 1976

3. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - Van Cliburn (RCA) 1958


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Nominated once:

- Bach - The Art of Fugue - Fretwork
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=60956

- Bach: Cello Suites - Pierre Fournier DG 1963 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=5137)

- Bach: Goldberg Variations - Glenn Gould (Sony) 1981 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=349)

- Bach - Matthaus Passion, Dunedin Consort & Players, John Butt [dir.] on Linn (http://www.amazon.com/Matthew-Passion-Final-Performing-Version/dp/B001355OUW)

- Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, Books I & II - Schiff (ECM) 2012 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=798165)

- Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra - Fritz Reiner with Chicago Symphony Orchestra (RCA Victor) 1956 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1124)

- Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra - Boulez/NYPO
http://www.amazon.com/Orch-Miraculo...qid=1376522029&sr=1-14&keywords=bartok+boulez

- Bartók: Piano Concerto #2 - Kocsis/Fischer/BFO
http://www.amazon.com/Bartok-Piano-...&qid=1376522283&sr=1-7&keywords=bartok+Kocsis

- Bartók: String Quartet #4 - Takacs SQ
http://www.amazon.com/Bartok-String...sr=1-52&keywords=bartok+bartok+string+quartet

- Bethoven: Piano Concerto #5 - Serkin, Bernstein, New York Philharmonic (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1945)

- Beethoven: String Quartet #15, op. 132 - Quartetto Italiano on Philips (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=4296)

- Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica" - Haitink: LSO 2006 http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=139680

- Beethoven: Symphony #5 - Carlos Kleiber: Vienna PO (DG) 1974 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=209)

- Beethoven: Symphony #8 - Herman Scherchen: Royal Philharmonic (Andromeda) 1954 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=641054)

- Beethoven: Violin Concerto - Igor Oistrakh, Pro Arte Orchestra, Wilhelm Schuchter - _I cannot find this one_

- Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - Leopold Stokowski: New Philharmonia. 1968. (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=15019)

- Bernstein: Mass - Baltimore SO/Alsop (Naxos, 2009) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=226966)

- Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem - Klemperer (EMI) 1961 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=272)

- Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 - Gilels, Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=93749)

- Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 - Richter / Leinsdorf (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=544301)

- Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op 90 - Claudio Abbado / Berlin Philharmonic / DG (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=6646 - there is a box set: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=58806 - arkivmusic's listing is screwed up, but #3 is in the set, along with lots of other great stuff)

- Brahms: Symphony #4 - Giulini (Newton) 1989 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=565499)

- Bruckner: Symphony #7 - Herbert von Karajan and Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (Sep 13, 1989)
http://www.amazon.com/Bruckner-Symp...1376569130&sr=8-2&keywords=bruckner+8+karajan

- Bruckner: Symphony #9 - Carlo Maria Giulini and Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (1989)
http://www.amazon.com/Bruckner-Symp...d=1376569038&sr=8-1&keywords=bruckner+giulini

- Chopin: Ballade #2 - Zimerman (DG) 1990 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2391)

- Chopin: Nocturnes - Rubinstein (on the assumption that the 1960s stereo set is intended: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=464)

- Debussy: 2 Arabesques - Bazouvet (Chandos) 2008 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=192502)

- Dvorak: Cello Concerto - Pierre Fournier, George Szell and Berlin Philharmonic on DG (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=826)

- Dvorak: String serenade - English CO, MacKerras, 1983 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=36451&album_group=14)

- Dvorak: Symphony #9 "From The New World" - Leonard Bernstein & The New York Philharmonic
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1056)

- Elgar: Cello Concerto - Jacqueline du Pre; Sir John Barbirolli with London Symphony Orchestra (EMI) 1965 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=799580)

- Grieg - Piano concerto - Howard Shelley (Chandos) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=213070)

- Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74, Takacs quartet (Hyperion)
(http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-String-...SJHU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1376624931&sr=8-1)

- Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76 - Quatuor Mosaïques (Naive) 2000
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=18707)

- Hummel: Piano Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 85 - Stephen Hough with Bryden Thomson and English Chamber Orchestra (Chandos) 1986 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2438)

- Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - Kathleen Ferrier, Julius Patzak, Bruno Walter and Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3131)

- Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - Gerhaher/Huber (RCA, 2009) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=250728)

- Mahler - Symphony #4 - Price / LPO / Horenstein @ HMV (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=52561)

- Mahler: Symphony #5 - New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta (Warner Classics International) 1990 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=6493 - I believe this is the intended performance / recording but this release is by Teldec)

- Mahler: Symphony #10 - Rattle, Bournemouth PO, EMI 1980 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=4131)

- Mendelssohn - Symphony #3 in A minor Op 56 - Peter Maag / London Symphony Orchestra / London (Decca)

- Messiaen - Turangalila-Symphonie - Chailly
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=57312

- Morales: Pilgrimage to Santiago - Monteverdi Choir/Gardiner (Soli Deo Gloria, 2006) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=145430)

- Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 - Britten/Curzon with the English Chamber Orchestra, 1970 
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=35453)

- Mozart - Piano concerto #20, Malcolm Bilson, Gardiner [dir.] (DG/Archiv)
http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Piano-Concertos-Nos-20/dp/B0000057CX

- Mozart: Requiem - Marriner 1990 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3553)

- Mozart: Symphony #34 - George Szell/RCO, 1966

- Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat K543 - George Szell / Cleveland Orchestra / Columbia

- Mozart: Symphony #40 - Josef Krips

- Nielsen: Symphony # 5 - Bernstein, NYPO, cbs-sony

- Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 - Berman, Abbado, London Symphony Orchestra (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=389173)

- Rachmaninoff: Piano concerto #3, Earl Wild with Jascha Horenstein and Royal Philharmonic

- Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - KCO / Kondrashin @ Emergo (http://www.allmusic.com/album/relea...o-3-rachmaninov-symphonic-dances-mr0002665565)

- Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kirill Kondrashin (1961) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...d2=56278&name_role2=3&bcorder=31&comp_id=2380

- Ravel: Daphnis et Chloë - London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus/Pierre Monteux (1959)

- Reich - Music for 18 Musicians - Steve Reich and Musicians (ECM)
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=7002

- Respighi: Pines of Rome - Reiner/CSO

- Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - Reiner/CSO

- Schubert: Winterreise - Fischer-Dieskau, Demus 1966

- Schubert: Winterreise - Fischer-Dieksau, Moore (DG) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=56654)

- Schumann: Piano Concerto - London Symphony Orchestra, Lupu/Previn (Decca) - 1973

- Shostakovich - Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - Gromadsky / Choirs & MPO / Kondrashin @ Russian Disc

- Sibelius: Violin Concerto - Leonidas Kavakos (Nov 23, 1992)
http://www.amazon.com/Violin-Concer...d=1376569267&sr=8-1&keywords=sibelius+kavakos

- Strauss: Four Last Songs - Gundula Janowitz (soprano); Herbert von Karajan with Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (Deutsche Grammophon) 1972
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1445)

- Stravinsky: Rite of Spring - London Festival Orchestra, Leibowitz, 1959

- Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - Vladimir Horowitz. NBC Symphony. Arturo Toscanini - Live at the War Bonds Concert, April 25th, 1943

- Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - Vienna Symphony Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan, Sviatoslav Richter (DG)

- Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto - Erick Friedman with Seiji Ozawa and Boston Symphony Orchestra

- Verdi: Requiem Giulini HMV

- Vivaldi: The Four Seasons - Sir Neville Marriner & The Academy Of St. Martin-In-The-Fields
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=133929)

Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - Furtwängler PO Flagstad Suthaus HMV 1952

*So far ten recordings have received the two nominations necessary to qualify for the voting round:

- Bach: Goldberg Variations - Glenn Gould (Sony) 1955 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=445)

- Beethoven: Symphony #7. Berlin Philharmonic; Wilhelm Furtwängler. Live 1943. (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=56672)

- Beethoven: Symphony #7 - Carlos Kleiber (DG) 1976 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=209)

- Beethoven - Symphony #9 - Karajan 1977 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=209571 / http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=150231)

- Beethoven - Violin Concerto - Heifetz; Munch (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=90655)

- Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" - Otto Klemperer & The Philharmonia Orchestra
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=936567) (I used the Mahler box set because it's such a steal and EMI seems to be phasing out the single disc)

- Schumann: Piano Concerto - Howard Shelley; David Greed (Chandos) 
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=213070)

- Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - Van Cliburn; Kiril Kondrashin: RCA Victor SO (RCA) 1958 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1055)

- Tchaikovsky: Symphony 6 - Yevgeny Mravinsky with Leningrad Philharmonic (DG) 1960 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2473)

- Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - Sir Georg Solti with Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra and Vienna State Opera Chorus (Decca) 1958-1965
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=4708)
*

In the voting round, approximately 1/3 of these will be "enshrined" in our ranked list of greatest recordings ever, and the others will automatically get into the second round of voting without needing to be nominated again. Twice nominated works maintain their status for _two voting rounds_, after which, if they have still not been enshrined, they'll have to be nominated again.

round 1 nominators:

- arcaneholocaust
- Bas
- Blancrocher
- Burroughs 
- Cheyenne 
- Daniellll
- david johnson
- DavidA
- Delicious Manager
- hayd
- Hilltroll72
- joen_cph
- julianoq
- kv466
- MacLeod
- MJongo
- moody
- musicchambernet 
- Nerrefid 
- pip
- pjang23
- ptr
- realdealblues
- samm
- schuberkovich 
- science 
- StlukesguildOhio
- Trout
- TudorMihal
- Vesteralen


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Vesteralen said:


> If I'm allowed to second more than one recording, I'd like to do so for:
> 
> Schumann - Piano Concerto - Lupu
> Elgar - Cello Concerto - DuPre
> ...


I would love for all those recordings to get seconded - but you only get to vote once per round!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

*Nominating Round 1 is hereby closed! *

OK - with ten options, we're ready for a voting round - so any posts after this one are for conversational purposes only!


----------

